# Désactiver WiFi 2,4 GHz pour ne conserver que le 5 GHz



## StéphanH (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon iMac 27" tout neuf se connecte à mon routeur en WiFi.
Une fois sur deux, il se connecte en 2,4 GHz, avec un débit annoncé faible (inférieur à 100 mbps). Les autres fois, il se connecte sur la bande des 5GHz, et là, je monte au maxi (450 mbps). Il faut dire que je suis le seul dans le quartier à disposer d'un WiFi 5 GHz ...

Ma question est la suivante : puis-je forcer mon iMac à se connecter en 5Ghz ? Y a-t-il moyen de désactiver le 2,4 GHz ?

D'avance merci de votre aide ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 si tu n'utilises cette connexion QUE pour de l'Internet, le débit du wifi en 2,4 GHz sera toujours très supérieur au débit de la connexion ADSL. (hors câble, donc...)

Avoir le débit offert par le 5 GHz n'a d'intérêt QUE si tu as une connexion câble, ou fais du transfert de données entre machines (ordis, disques réseau, etc).

Avant que tu édites ton message, j'ai cru lire "Livebox", non ?

Dans quel cas es-tu ?


----------



## StéphanH (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse.

Effectivement, pour internet, cela suffit.
Mais je me connecte également à mon NAS (Synology pour données, photos, vidéo, musique, Time machine) qui est en Ethernet sur ma Box.


----------



## sparo (13 Janvier 2013)

Alors pour ton soucis de connexion au réseau 2.4G au lieu de 5g tu peux tout simplement vérifier l'ordre de connexion des réseaux wifi de ton mac. Parfois cela ne suffit pas car le mac attrape parfois le 2G4 avant le 5g une solution tt simple que j'applique chez moi tu va dans la conf wifi de ton mac et tu lui dis d'oublier le réseau 2G4 comme il ne connaitra plus la clef il ne ce connectera plus qu'au 5G.

Ensuite la norme utiliser en 5Ghz et la même quand 2G4, sans perturbation les 2 normes sont aussi rapides l'une que l'autre (mais il y a tt le temps des perturbations en 2G4), le 5gHz par contre à quelques inconvénients :
- a puissance égale porté plus faible
- traverse moins bien les murs
- la plupart des point d'accès Wifi on une puissance en 5ghz plus faible quand 2G4 sur les bons routeurs ou avec openWRT tu peut choisir la répartition de la puissance d'émission entre les 2 bandes.


----------



## StéphanH (13 Janvier 2013)

Merci beaucoup sparo pour cette réponse !
Je teste cela cet après midi ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2013)

StéphanH a dit:


> Mon iMac 27" tout neuf se connecte à mon routeur en WiFi.
> 
> Ma question est la suivante : puis-je forcer mon iMac à se connecter en 5Ghz ?


Si ton routeur permet de distinguer les 2 réseaux, c'est à dire de renommer le réseau en 5 GHz, comme ceci :

- réseau 2,4 GHZ, SSID : "Routeur", et :
- réseau 5 GHz, SSID : "Routeur_5GHz" par exemple,

alors tu as le choix du réseau auquel tu te connectes.

Pour que la connexion se fasse automatiquement en 5 GHz, il faut dans préf syst / Réseau / Avancé / Wifi, glisser le réseau 5 GHz en tête de liste.

Tu peux aussi supprimer le réseau 2,4 GHz de la liste si tu es certain de ne pas en avoir besoin.


----------



## StéphanH (13 Janvier 2013)

Merci a tous les deux pour la rapidité de vos réponses !
Le SSID est unique pour les deux fréquences.
Je ne peux pas modifier l'un et pas l'autre.
Je vais donc aller voir dans les préf. Wifi.


----------



## StéphanH (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,



sparo a dit:


> ... une solution tt simple que j'applique chez moi tu va dans la conf wifi de ton mac et tu lui dis d'oublier le réseau 2G4 comme il ne connaitra plus la clef il ne ce connectera plus qu'au 5G. ...



Sur mon IMac, dans mes réseaux favoris, je n'en ai qu'un seul ...
j'ai l'impression que quand le même SSID est diffusé sur les deux fréquences, il n'en affiche qu'un.
En tout cas, je ne vois pas comment lui dire d'oublier le réseau 2,4 GHz.

Une idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2013)

Je crains qu'il ne soit pas possible de forcer l'usage en 5 GHz si on ne peut pas "séparer" les canaux en leur donnant 2 SSID différents.

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3001820?start=0&tstart=0

_"My question is it it possible to force my Macs (Mac Pro, iMac, Macbook Air, Mac Mini) to use the 5Ghz frequency and leave the iPhone on the 2.4?

The only way that you can "force" your Mac to connect using 5 GHz is enable the option using AirPort Utility to setup the 5 GHz band with a different wireless network name"._


----------



## StéphanH (13 Janvier 2013)

Aïe ...

Effectivement, le signal 5 GHz étant moins puissant, j'ai l'impression qu'il préfère le 2,4 GHz.
Le seul problème, c'est que j'ai un débit bien meilleur en 5 GHz, vu qu'il n'y a que très peu de monde sur cette fréquence ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2013)

Autre réponse négative : http://superuser.com/questions/481983/forcing-5-ghz-on-macbook-pro

Une solution serait d'utiliser une borne Apple...

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/257967/wi-fi-forcer-le-passage-en-5-ghz-pour-surfer-plus-vite


----------



## StéphanH (18 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

La X.8.3 n'ayant rien apporté de visible à la sélection prioritaire des canaux WiFi 5 GHz (en tout cas chez moi), j'ai trouvé ce palliatif :

J'ai repéré un canal 2,4 GHz bien chargé, sur lequel j'ai forcé ma Livebox.
Depuis, 4 fois sur 5, mon Mac se connecte tout seul en 5 GHz, et j'arrive à des débits mesurés de 30 Mo/s, inespérés en 2,4 GHz ...
Certes, le gros inconvénient est pour les équipements 2,4 GHz qui se retrouvent sur un canal médiocre (en l'occurrence, je n'ai qu'un iPhone dans ce cas, et les 20 mbps de ce canal me suffisent ...).

Voilà ... si cela peut aider quelqu'un ...


----------



## big41 (4 Avril 2013)

J'ai le même soucis avec mon MBP et ma Live Box Play.
Quand j'ai installé la Live Box Play, mon MBP s'est connecté tout seul sur le canal 5GHz, et ensuite à chaque démarrage ou sortie de veille il se connectait tout seul sur cette bande 5G.
Mais depuis quelques semaine il ne veut rien savoir et se connecte obstinément sur la Box en 2,4G, et je suis obligé de changer de réseau manuellement pour repasser sur la bande des 5G.
Ce qui est troublant c'est que le MBP de ma femme (plus vieux) lui se connecte toujours en 5G.

Si quelqu'un trouve comment forcer le Mac sur les 5G d'une Live Box Play je suis preneur


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2013)

Les réseaux 2,4 et 5 GHz ont-ils des noms différents ?


----------



## big41 (4 Avril 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Les réseaux 2,4 et 5 GHz ont-ils des noms différents ?



Ben non malheureusement, comme déjà dit un peu plus haut par StéphanH 
Donc je regarde sur quel réseau est le MBP puis je clique sur "se connecter à un autre réseau" et là j'ai ma live box qui apparait, je clique sur la connexion et je suis en 5G.
J'ai tout essayé impossible de différencier les deux canaux


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2013)

Si tu vas dans Préf système / réseau / avancé, liste des réseaux préférés, tu ne vois qu'un seul réseau pour la Livebox ??


----------



## big41 (4 Avril 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Si tu vas dans Préf système / réseau / avancé, liste des réseaux préférés, tu ne vois qu'un seul réseau pour la Livebox ??


Oui, c'est bien ça le problème.
J'ai même essayé de créer un autre réseau mais ça n'a rien changé car je ne pouvais pas choisir le 5G


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2013)

Il n' y a décidément aucun moyen d'y arriver, à part utiliser un point d'accès autre que la Livebox (relié à la LB par Ethernet).

http://entraide.orange.fr/assistance/messages/index/122936/la-livebox-play-wifi-5ghz.html?dub=1


----------



## macomaniac (4 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir *Renaud*.



Renaud31 a dit:


> Il n' y a décidément aucun moyen d'y arriver, à part utiliser un point d'accès autre que la Livebox (relié à la LB par Ethernet).



J'irai complètement dans ton sens. En me contentant ici de partager mon expérience. 

J'ai une Livebox 2 que j'ai reliée par Ethernet à une borne Apple Airport Extreme. J'ai choisi de désactiver l'émission de réseau Wi-FI de la LiveBox. C'est donc la borne Airport Extreme qui diffuse le réseau WI-FI.

Comment ça se passe à son niveau? En ouvrant l'Utilitaire Airport, j'ai accès aux réglages et voici ceux que j'ai déterminés. Menu : '_Borne d'accès_' - RAS ; menu : '_Internet_' - basique, connexion via DHCP, option 'automatique' ; 

Menu : '_Sans Fil_'. C'est là que ça se joue. La Borne Airport Extreme diffuse par défaut les 2 réseaux : 2,4 GHz et 5 GHz de manière séparée. La 1ère fenêtre de réglage, par défaut, est dédiée au réseau 2,4 GHz (sans le déclarer). 





Comme vous le voyez, il est possible de donner le nom qu'on veut à ce réseau (chez moi : '_Livebox-Villa Alba_' = 2,4 GHz).

Si je clique maintenant sur 'Options d'accès sans fil', j'ai accès à une 2è fenêtre de réglages.




Comme vous le voyez, si je coche la case '_Nom du réseau 5 GHz_', j'ai la possibilité de le nommer à mon choix sous un intitulé différent du réseau 2,4 GHz (chez moi : '_Livebox-Villa Alba 5 GHz_'). On peut voir encore deux fenêtres déroulantes d'options : a) canal 2,4 GHz - j'ai laissé 'automatique', mais je pourrais choisir un canal de 1 à 13 à ma guise ; b) canal 5 GHz - j'ai laissé encore automatique, mais j'aurais pu choisir un canal 36, 40, 44, 48. 

Le résultat de cet ensemble de 'settings' (réglages) sur ma borne fait que,  quand sur mon Mac je vais à _Préférences Système/ Réseau/Avancé_, en établissant le réseau 5 GHz en tête de liste, et que je clique 'OK', dans la fenêtre 'Réseau' générale qui se réaffiche le nom du réseau est : _Livebox Villa Alba 5 GHz_ sans ambiguïté. En conséquence, quand je clique sur l'icône WI-FI de la barre de menus du Finder, je vois bien en disponible mes 2 réseaux : _Libebox Villa Alba 5 GHz_ et _Livebox Villa Alba_ (= 2,4 GHz), et le 1er est toujours coché par défaut.

Le fait que les 2 réseaux soient parfaitement distincts dans la fenêtre de Préférences Réseau du Mac sous des noms différents - situation qui est l'effet strict des réglages sur la borne tels que je les ai décrits -, cela permettrait à quiconque le voudrait le *forçage du réseau 5 GHZ*. Pour cela, il ne suffirait pas de l'avoir établi en tête de liste des réseaux auxquels se connecter, mais il suffirait de décocher l'option : '_Demander à se connecter à de nouveaux réseaux_', et dans la fenêtre 'Avancé', de sélectionner le réseau '_Livebox Villa Alba_' (= 2,4 GHz) afin de le supprimer de la liste de référence.

Si je ne l'ai pas fait, c'est que pour moi c'est totalement superflu : la connexion au réseau _Livebox Villa Alba 5 GHz_ s'opère infailliblement sans jamais *aucune exception* et peut donc être considérée comme '*forcée*'.

En résumé de ce '_Pèxe_' (lol) : je n'ai fait, si l'on y regarde bien, qu'_illustrer par l'exemple_ les attendus généraux parfaitement établis par *Renaud* : que les réseaux 2,4 GHz et 5 GHz doivent être émis de manière distincte et identifiés sous des noms distincts, ce qui permet dans les Préférences de déterminer la hiérarchie qu'on souhaite, et donc le 'forçage'. Je n'ai fait qu'apporter encore un exemple de la *condition amont* qui le permet : ne pas laisser à la Box l'initiative de la diffusion WI-Fi, mais au contraire déconnecter celle-ci sur la Box et utiliser une Borne (dans mon cas 'Airport Extreme') comme utilitaire de diffusion WI-FI en mode 'Réseaux : 2,4 GHz / 5 GHz séparés'. Le Mac se contente alors d'enregistrer les *effets* de cette diffusion séparative, ce qui lui permet d'établir une préférence stable par défaut. 

Box 'sans WI-FI' + Borne 'WI-FI double' + Mac 'choix par défaut' = Forçage du réseau 5 GHz.


----------



## big41 (5 Avril 2013)

Ouais d'accord mais avoue que c'est chiant d'avoir une Live Box Play qui a le 2,4G et le 5G et de devoir acheter une borne Airport non ?
Pour l'instant je ne trouve pas pourquoi mon MBP se connecte au 2,4 et celui de ma chérie au 5G automatiquement, donc à chaque lancement ou sortie de veille je vérifie le réseau, c'est chiant mais j'ai pas trouver plus simple pour l'instant 
C'est sûr que t'a solution est la solution idéale car tu peux vraiment choisir sur quel réseau tu veux connecter chaque appareil.


----------



## big41 (18 Octobre 2013)

Salut à tous.
J'ai trouvé une solution pour que mon MBP se connecte au 5GHz à chaque fois.
Comme je l'avais déjà expliqué plus haut, mon MBP ne se connectait plus automatiquement au réseau 5GHz, il fallait que je le fasse en manuel alors que celui de ma femme se connecte sans problème au 5GHz 
Comme j'en avait marre de vérifier sur quel réseau était mon Mac à chaque boot ou bien même sortie de veille, j'ai décidé hier de prendre le problème à bras les ondes et de trouver une solution. 

Ben j'ai réussi 

J'avais un peu tout essayé et comme la Live Box Play ne distingue pas le réseau 5 du 2,4, j'ai pensé que le Mac avait mémoriser le réseau 2,4 et pas le 5.
J'ai donc désactivé le Wi-Fi, puis dans les préférences réseau j'ai supprimer le réseau Live Box, et dans le trousseau j'ai supprimé les identifiants pour ce même réseau.

J'ai activé ensuite le Wi-Fi, et là recherche de réseau s'est lancée.
J'ai eu un coup de flip car là pendant un cours instant j'ai vu les deux réseaux de la live box, sans savoir lequel choisir :mouais:
Puis un des deux a disparu, j'ai donc cliqué sur le rescapé, j'ai entré la clé et tadaaaaammmm, le Mac s'est connecté sur le réseau 5GHz.

J'ai ensuite testé la reconnection après passage en inactivité ou veille, j'ai donc fermé le MBP puis réouvert et ça se connecte en 5GHz 
Arrêt du Mac hier et boot ce matin il s'est connecté au réseau 5GHz.
Ça semble donc fonctionner 

Donc voilà, je voulais vous faire partager de mon expérience afin que cela serve à d'autres Mac user avec Live Box Play.
Je ne sais pas si ça fonctionnera pour tous le monde, mais chez moi maintenant nos deux MBP se connecte au réseau le plus rapide


----------



## StéphanH (24 Octobre 2013)

Merci big41.
Mais cela ne fonctionne pas chez moi.
Il se connecte toujours sur l'un ou l'autre, suivant son humeur ...


----------



## big41 (24 Octobre 2013)

StéphanH a dit:


> Merci big41.
> Mais cela ne fonctionne pas chez moi.
> Il se connecte toujours sur l'un ou l'autre, suivant son humeur ...



Tatoufé comme je l'ai expliqué ? 
T'as bien tout effacé dans le trousseau ?


----------



## StéphanH (24 Octobre 2013)

je crois.
J'ai même essayé deux fois ...


----------



## marcucci (1 Février 2014)

Pour les possesseurs de livebox play sous mac, j'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice.

Ça fait un moment que je me prend la tête pour comprendre pourquoi le SSID avait le même nom pour le reseau 2,4 et 5 ghz. Le mac se connectait aléatoirement sur une des deux bandes et le SSID avait toujours le même nom.
Je pense avoir trouvé la solution pour dissocier les 2 signaux.
Ma livebox a pour SSID les 4 derniers caractères de son adresse mac : Livebox-*A310*.

Je me suis servi du logiciel istumbler et je me suis rendu compte qu'il y avait 2 Livebox-A310.
en regardant les adresses mac, l'une finissait par A310 (2,4 ghz) et l'autre par *A311* (5ghz).

J'ai cliqué sur l'icone airport et choisi "se connecter à un autre réseau" ; j'ai saisi manuellement Livebox-*A311* + clé WPA. Dans _préférences réseaux/avancé, _j'ai à présent 2 SSID et j'ai fait passer la A311 devant la A310.

Maintenant quand je clique sur l'icone airport en haut à droite (en maintenant la touche alt enfoncée) certes il y a écrit que je suis connecté à la livebox A310 mais *je suis en 5 ghz et le BSSID finit par A311.


*Si ça peut aider les possesseurs de livebox...


----------



## big41 (2 Février 2014)

marcucci a dit:


> Pour les possesseurs de livebox play sous mac, j'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice.
> 
> Ça fait un moment que je me prend la tête pour comprendre pourquoi le SSID avait le même nom pour le reseau 2,4 et 5 ghz. Le mac se connectait aléatoirement sur une des deux bandes et le SSID avait toujours le même nom.
> Je pense avoir trouvé la solution pour dissocier les 2 signaux.
> ...



Merci pour le truc, moi j'avais réussi à connecter le Mac en 5GHz en supprimant le réseau et le re-créant.
J'ai quand même téléchargé ton utilitaire et moi s'il voit bien deux réseaux ils ont le même nom mais bien sûr pas la même adresse MAC.

Merci pour le tuyau


----------



## marcucci (2 Février 2014)

Moi aussi il se connectait déjà en 5 ghz mais aléatoirement.
Alors peut-être qu'il choisissait la meilleure des bandes de fréquence selon le moment.
Tout ceci étant géré par la livebox, j'en doute..

Ce que je voulais c'était pouvoir faire le choix manuellement.

Donc la Livebox a bien le même SSID mais deux BSSID différents.
Du coup maintenant je suis tout le temps en 5 ghz


----------



## StéphanH (2 Février 2014)

marcucci a dit:


> ... Tout ceci étant géré par la livebox, j'en doute..



La Box se contente de diffuser son (ses) SSID sur les deux fréquences.
C'est la carte WiFi du client qui choisit le "meilleur" des deux


----------



## marcucci (2 Février 2014)

StéphanH a dit:


> La Box se contente de diffuser son (ses) SSID sur les deux fréquences.
> C'est la carte WiFi du client qui choisit le "meilleur" des deux



Ouais t'as raison c'est la carte WIFI du mac qui choisit.

Ce que j'ai proposé  semble quand même répondre au titre de ton post.
Chez moi ça bouge plus de la bande 5 ghz


----------



## StéphanH (2 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

De retour auprès de ma Livebox, je me suis empressé d'essayer ton remède.
Malheureusement, iStumbler me montre bien deux SSID, sur deux @MAC différentes, 1 sur les bande des 2 GHz, l'autre sur la bande des 5, mais les deux SSID sont strictement identiques (j'ai customisé mon SSID, c'est peut être pour cela).

Il faudrait que je teste après avoir effectué un reset usine de ma Box.


----------



## marcucci (2 Février 2014)

Je sais pas si c'est lié au fait que tu ait changé le ssid..?
Peut être que tu devrais essayer le reset.

Moi dans istumbler les deux ssid sont identiques mais l'adresse mac du 5 ghz finissait par A311 alors j'ai fait "se connecter à un autre réseau" j'ai tapé livebox-A311 et ça a marché.

Et dans les réseaux visibles par le WIFI de mon mac la livebox A311 n'existe pas officiellement, il n'y a qu'une livebox-A310


----------



## StéphanH (2 Février 2014)

Je viens d'essayer d'ajouter un réseau WiFi en ajoutant "1" au dernier caractère de mon SSID actuel.
J'attends que Time Machine termine sa sauvegarde ... et je tente une reconnexion pour voir ...


----------



## StéphanH (3 Février 2014)

Je n'ai fait que deux essais, et ils sont tous les deux positifs !
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi cela fonctionne, mais ça marche, y compris avec un SSID personnalisé !

Merci pour la manip'  ...


----------



## marcucci (3 Février 2014)

Si tu cliques sur l&#8217;icône d'airport avec la touche alt enfoncée, Est-ce que le BSSID est différent sur le dernier caractère?


----------



## StéphanH (3 Février 2014)

oui, mais c'est normal : étant sur la bande 5 GHz, je suis rattaché à la carte réseau qui porte ce 5 GHz. Donc, le BSSID est celui du 5 GHz

_PS : un petit hors sujet : j'ai la chance de ne jamais avoir eu de pb avec Time Machine en WiFi. J'ai bêtement activé iStumbler comme tu l'indiquais alors qu'une sauvegarde était en cours => sauvegarde vérolée. Time machine a tout recommencé à zéro ..._


----------



## StéphanH (5 Février 2014)

Après 3 jours, je confirme que cela fonctionne.
Encore merci pour l'astuce !


----------



## marcucci (6 Février 2014)

StéphanH a dit:


> Après 3 jours, je confirme que cela fonctionne.
> Encore merci pour l'astuce !



Le seul bug que je constate après quelques jours d'essais est que si je reboote ma box (mac allumé) le wifi se reconnecte en 2,4 ghz une fois. Après ça repart en 5 ghz. 
Un peu comme si la box en rebootant diffusait d'abord le réseau 2,4 ghz.


----------



## Pidou27 (1 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

j'ai testé votre solution mais sans succès, mon mac me dit que le réseau n'existe pas.
Est-ce que ça fonctionne toujours pour d'autres ?

Merci par avance


----------



## mcdaniel (24 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

ayant une livebox 2, j'hesite à la remplacer par une livebox play ou prendre une airport extreme pour avoir une meilleure qualité wifi.
L'airport améliore t il considérablement le réseau wifi (portée) par rapport à une box ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## sebastien79 (24 Juillet 2014)

Salut , 
J'ai eu la Play quelques temps ... et bien je suis revenu à la LB2+Airport  . Franchement je ne regrette pas la Play , car au niveau stabilité c'est franchement pas encore le Pérou...

A+
Seb.


----------



## mcdaniel (24 Juillet 2014)

Et tu as eu une plus grande portée du wifi avec Livebox 2 + Airport ?


----------



## sebastien79 (24 Juillet 2014)

Je ne pas poussé les tests au niveau "distance"  , par contre au niveau temps de réponses/débit cela n'a rien à voir , la airport dépote plus.

A+
Seb.


----------

